# Cooking ribs at 275



## jason1234 (Apr 17, 2016)

I tried cooking some ribs at 275. I had 2 racks. 1 was pork back ribs. The other was St Luise ribs. I cooked them 3 hours with a rub, 1 hour with foil and apple juice. After the foil, the St Luise ribs were done, so I sauced them and left them on an 45 minutes, and took them off. The pork back ribs weren't done, so I sauced them, put a meat thermometer in them, and 2 hours later they got to 209 (which 190 is what I was shooting for) but the pork back ribs turned out perfect. Cooking them at 275 rendered all the extra fat(no more bites of grissle or whatever) and they held together well even though I let them get hotter than 190. I may cook my porkback ribs the same way next time. The St Luise ribs wound up tough. I believe low and slow was better for them.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2016)

Sounds like a great smoke, Jason!

Next time it would be really great if you took some photo's to go with your post.

We all like q-view!

Al


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 17, 2016)

Pictures make me happy!


----------



## jason1234 (Apr 17, 2016)

IMG_20160415_203804747.jpg



__ jason1234
__ Apr 17, 2016






This is the porkback ribs


----------



## jason1234 (Apr 17, 2016)

And I smoked corn! I melted 2 sticks of butter, added a teaspoon of Italian seasoning, a teaspoon of garlc. Every half hour I brushed the butter mixture on the corn, and rotated the corn. My smoker was 275. The butter added enough salt. The kernals shrank, but it had great flavor!













IMG_20160415_205032703.jpg



__ jason1234
__ Apr 17, 2016


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 17, 2016)

Points! Great job! Looks like a summer meal!


----------

